# West Coast Sharking Challenge



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

*2014 braggin rights big shark shootout*

Ok all of you sharkers out there me and some guys from a few shops in S FL have talked and we are setting up a month long Shark Fishing tournament. Entry fee is going to be $30.00 per person As it stands they have roughly 60+ people that are interested in joining as of putting the post up this morning, so looks like we will have a very nice pot built up. The Tourney will start in June. If you are in terested in this let me know. I will post more specifics in the upcoming weeks so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Tentative.
is this intended to be land/shore-based as well as afloat?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

From my understanding this is going to be a Land Based Sharking Tournament ran in the same Format as the Blacktip Challenge. I will have more details soon and will keep you all posted as they are released to me.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

*Official Rules*

2014 BRAGGIN RIGHTS BIG SHARK SHOOTOUT 

OFFICAL RULES 

1)SHARKS MUST BE CAUGHT FROM LAND 

2)SHARKS SPECIES ELEGIBLE- SPINNERS, BLACKTIPS, BULLS, HAMMERHEADS, TIGERS, DUSKYS, SANDBARS, MAKOS, LEMONS AND JUST INCASE WHITE SHARKS(THIS IS FOR YOU PANHANDLE BOYS)

3)OFFICAL BOUNDRIES WILL BE NAPLES TO THE WEST END OF PENSACOLA
...
4)ALL SHARKS MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD AND REEL

5) YOU WILL NEED 3 PHOTOS OF EACH SHARK FOR THEM TO COUNT 
PHOTO 1, YOU FIGHTING THE SHARK

PHOTO 2, TOTAL LENGHT PIC WITH A TAPE WITH CLEARLY DEFINED MARKINGS AT EACH FOOT(NEON PAINT AT EACH FOOT MARK)

PHOTO 3, CLOSE UP OF TOTAL LENGHT OF SHARK( TAIL SHOT WITH INCHES CLEARLY SEEN)

6) FOR YOUR FISH TO COUNT YOU MUST EMAIL THE PICTURES TO [email protected]

7)YOU MUST FOLLOW ALL RULES AND REG ACCORDING TO FWC

8)ONLY ONE ANGLER MY TOUCH THE ROD ONCE A FISH HAS BEEN HOOKED UNTIL THE LEADERING PROCESS

9)ONLY YOUR TEAM MEMBERS CAN ASSIST YOU WITH CATCH(NO OUTSIDE HELP OR HELP FROM OTHER TEAMS)

10)EVERYONE ON YOUR TEAM MUST PAY THE ENTRY FEE & SIGN WAVER BEFORE START OF THE TOURNAMENT

11)ANY SHARK THAT YOU ARE ENTERING MUST BE RELEASED

12)IF WE DETERMINE YOU WERE CHEATING YOU WILL NEVER BE ALOUD TO FISH ANOTHER BIG SHARK SHOOTOUT AGAIN( WE WILL ALSO TELL THE OTHER COMPETITORS YOU CHEATED AND WERE TRYING TO UNFAIRLY TAKE THERE PRIZE MONEY) WAY WORSE THAN NOT BEING ABLE TO FISH THE TOURNAMENT

LUCKY 13) FISH HARD IN THIS SHORT FORMAT ITS ANYONES GAME.

If your interested in joining the tournament give me a call at 850-564-1256.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey don't install a bunch of legal bull into the tournament making it nearly impossible for junior anglers compete without parents meeting the director of the tourney....


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds fun!
Is there a limit on team size, age of team members?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Those are all the rules. And as for team size it is 3-5 members.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Update guys...I talked to the Director of the tournament today and he now says that teams for the tournament can be from 1-5 people...Just remember though it is kind of hard to tailrope, measure, take picks and everything by yourself so would probably be smart to have at least one teammate with you.


----------

